# Good adult dog food



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Well yesterday I though I found a good dog food for Chelsey. Right now she is on Royal cain. She loves it. Only thing I found out it has beats in it. So I think that is what is causing the tear stains. I really don't want to change it as we like having chester and chelsey on one food just make it easier for feeding time. Will also keep chester from getting an upset stomack if he gets in her food. He has a sensitive tummy.

Well I found a food that has no corn, yippy, 
no artifical stuff. Every thing that SM members suggested.
Then the dumb thing said bluebarries. 
Why do they have to add a natural food that causes staining. beats , blueberries my gosh.

Does anyone have any good suggestions. I deffinelty want to stay away from the corn if possible.

Thanks


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Peanut also has a sensitive stomach and I wanted to keep the boys eating the same dog food to prevent Peanut from eating the puppy food, so I tried Artemis Small breed. The boys love it and there are no more upset tummies around here











Chicken, Turkey, Chicken Meal, Turkey Meal, Lamb Meal, Brown Rice, Pearled Barley, Chicken Fat (preserved with Vitamin E, C and Rosemary Extract), Oatmeal, Dried Eggs, Fish Meal, Natural Flavoring, Canola Oil, Flaxseed, Fresh Potatoes, Fresh Carrots, Fresh Peas, Whole Fresh Apples, Cranberries, Dried Chicory Root (Prebiotics), Salt, Potassium Chloride, Lecithin, Gar
lic, DL-Methionine, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Choline Chloride, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Biotin, Inositol, Dehydrated Kelp, Chelates of Zinc, Iron, Manganese, Copper and Cobalt, Potassium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Sage Extract, Aspergillus Oryzae Fermantation Soulubles (Digestive Enzyme), Enterococcus Faecium and Lactobacillus Acidophilus(Probiotics)

I tried to cut and paste the guaranteed analysis but it didn't come out right, there's a link to the ingredients on the bottom of the webpage. 

Artemis Small breed


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I wouldn't think that your food would have enough beets or blueberries to make a difference but if you're uncomfortable with it you may want to try Newman's Own Organics. I like it because it uses organic ingredients and hormone and anti-biotic free chicken. K & C are berserk over it. I use it for treats and they jump for joy when I bring it out. Both K & C have firm stools every single day. 

It is rather pricey at $8.99 (& more at some stores) for a 5-pound bag. Newman's Own Organics Web Site

*Newman's Own Organics Adult Food - Chicken & Rice:*

Chicken, Organic Barley, Organic Rice, Organic Milo, Organic Oats, Organic Ground Flax Seed, Chicken Meal, Organic Brown Rice, Chicken Fat (Naturally Stabilized with Mixed Tocopherols, Citric Acid and Rosemary), Organic Carrots, Organic Potatoes, Calcium Phosphate, Sea Salt, Potassium Chloride, Kelp, Parsley, Dehydrated Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dehydrated Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Product, Dehydrated Bifidobacterium Thermophilum Fermentation Product, Dehydrated Bifidobacterium Longum Fermentation Product, Dehydrated Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Zinc Amino Acid Complex (Source of Chelated Zinc), Choline Chloride, Iron Amino Acid Complex (Source of Chelated Iron), Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Amino Acid Complex (Source of Chelated Manganese), Copper Amino Acid Complex (Source of Chelated Copper), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Ascorbate, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Hydrochloride, Biotin, Cobalt Proteinate (Source of Chelated Cobalt), Potassium Iodide, Menadione Dimethylpyrimidinol Bisulfite (Source of Vitamin K Activity), Sodium Selenite.

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS:

Crude Protein................21.0% (min)
Crude Fat......................12.0% (min)
Crude Fiber.....................4.5% (max)
Moisture........................10.0% (max)


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

wow , they both sound great and both have rosemary that is think is really good for coat. I think I will head to the pet suppy store and check them out.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i use Paul Newman organics too...i like it, and u can buy them at wholefood markets too


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@May 29 2005, 12:11 PM
> *It is rather pricey at $8.99 (& more at some stores) for a 5-pound bag.*










um.. i think i overpay. i pay $11 for a 3-pound bag hehe


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i feed lucy the royal canin yorkie (thanks to meee, haha i just bought a 3 pound bag cuz my little one likes it~!) and she's never had staining issues.. not to sound derogatory, but maybe your dog is just prone to staining?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 29 2005, 08:41 PM
> *i feed lucy the royal canin yorkie (thanks to meee, haha i just bought a 3 pound bag cuz my little one likes it~!) and she's never had staining issues.. not to sound derogatory, but maybe your dog is just prone to staining?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66659*


[/QUOTE]

No, glad you mentioned it. I'm assuming it the food as chester also has some tearing but you will not notice it, as he is a yorkie red/brown face. 
Chelsey never had any major tearing until she was spayed and had her tear ducts flushed. Now at that time I also switched her food completely over from purina... 
She had a little tear stains when teething. Before teething noting at all. Something has trigered it . I'm trying my best to determin what it is. I mean right after the surgery . Her stains were just alfull... all down her face. If she was prone to it I think it would have been way woste when she was teething.. or even before. Anyway if it does not go away with the food change, back to the the vet for them to recommend an eye specialist that JMM mentioned. I think there is an underline issue, maybe I should not has flush her tear ducts. who knows. 
In addition , royal cain has a lot of corn ... I want to get her away from the corn. She poops alot. We already had issues with her pooping in her crate. Anything to help elinate that issue all together I'm for it.
Oh the reason i think it is the food is someone here also was warning me when I was thinking of changing her food that the royal cain gave thier puppy bad tear stains.
I don't rember who it was .

How long have you been using the yorkie food? chelsey has been on it for 3 months now.
How old is lucy?


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 29 2005, 05:41 PM
> *i feed lucy the royal canin yorkie (thanks to meee, haha i just bought a 3 pound bag cuz my little one likes it~!) and she's never had staining issues.. not to sound derogatory, but maybe your dog is just prone to staining?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66659*


[/QUOTE]

I would say based on personal experience that some foods definitely caused staining in my dog who normally does not have any tear staining. So, since there are different great dog foods on the market, why not try them to see if there is a difference?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@May 29 2005, 08:08 PM
> *How long have you been using the yorkie food?  chelsey has been on it for 3 months now.
> How old is lucy?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66665*


[/QUOTE]

your whole post was long, so i didn't quote it all, but i understand now







everyone's baby is different~!! i hope you find a different food that works better









umm lucys been on it for a month maybe?? she's almost 8 months. \

good luck. hope lucy doesn't stain now


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+May 29 2005, 09:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your whole post was long, so i didn't quote it all, but i understand now







everyone's baby is different~!! i hope you find a different food that works better










umm lucys been on it for a month maybe?? she's almost 8 months. \

good luck. hope lucy doesn't stain now








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66678
[/B][/QUOTE]

I hope she doesn't too, but if it happens at least you know what it was.
If she is still on it for 5 months no stains please let me know. I would still like to know what is really going on with our puppy.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

We went to the pet supply store today. I wrote down both names of the food recommented. They don't carry it in Ren's. So they sent us home with Wellness samples. I mixed a little in with chelseys food . she hates it. she picked out all the royal cain.. and left the well ness be hind. It must taste really bad. Chelsey is like mikey she eats anything. 
I guess I will ask my husband to stop in petsmart to see if they have them. If not we are out of luck


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@May 29 2005, 11:19 PM
> *I guess I will ask my husband to stop in petsmart to see if they have them.  If not we are out of luck
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66737*


[/QUOTE]
Petsmart doesn't carry the Artemis brand (or at least they didn't the last time I checked)







. The only place I can find it is at a little family owned pet supply shop. When I was searching online for stores that carry it I actually found some on ebay. I never bought food on ebay before, but just letting you know


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@May 29 2005, 11:19 PM
> *We went to the pet supply store today.  I wrote down both names of the food recommented.  They don't carry it in Ren's.  So they sent us home with Wellness samples.  I mixed a little in with chelseys food .  she hates it.  she picked out all the royal cain.. and left the well ness be hind.  It must taste really bad.  Chelsey is like mikey she eats anything.
> I guess I will ask my husband to stop in petsmart to see if they have them.  If not we are out of luck
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66737*


[/QUOTE]

PETsMART doesn't carry them. Newman's is usually at regular health food grocery stores such as Earth Fare in the dog food dept. Artemis is usually at specialty or boutique dog food/supplies stores. You can probably order either one via the Internet though.... Another really good food is Innova... maybe the store you went to has it. Here are the ingredients:

INGREDIENTS - Innova Adult Kibble:
Turkey, chicken, chicken meal, barley, brown rice, potatoes, rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), herring, apples, carrots, cottage cheese, sunflower oil, dl-calcium, phosphate, alfalfa sprouts, eggs, garlic, di-alpha tocopherol, freeze dried streptococcus faecium fermentation product, freeze dried lactobacillus casei fermentation product, freeze dries lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, potassium chloride, choline chloride, calcium carbonate, zinc proteninate, iron protenate, beta carotene, niacin, calcium pantothenate, copper proteinate, manganous proteinate, thiamine mononitrate, pryidoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin B12 supplement, folic acid, calcium iodate, biotin

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protien (min): 24%
Crude Fat (min): 14%
Crude Fiber (max): 3%
Moisture (max): 10%
Vitamin E (min): 300IU/kg
Vitamin C (min): 500 mg/kg
*Linoleic Fatty Acids (Omegs 6) (min): 4.25%
*Fatty Acids (Omega 3) (min): 0.60%
*Total microorganisms (min) 900,000,000 CFU/lb
*(Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophillus, Lactobacillus plantarum in equal amounts)
Calories: 4,168 kcal/kg
Calories: 557 kcal/cup
*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutruent Profiles


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I like the fact that your babies go crazy over newmans . I will hunt some more for it . Then I will think about the Innova Adult Kibble if I can't find it.

Gee you guys have all the good stuff in the u.s.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@May 29 2005, 11:33 PM
> *I like the fact that your babies go crazy over newmans .  I will hunt some more for it .  Then I will think about the Innova Adult Kibble if I can't find it.
> 
> Gee you guys have all the good stuff in the u.s.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Chelsey, I didn't realize you weren't in the U.S. What country do you live in, if you don't mind my asking.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+May 29 2005, 11:41 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chelsey, I didn't realize you weren't in the U.S. What country do you live in, if you don't mind my asking.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66744
[/B][/QUOTE]

Canada , Ontario


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Chelsey have you taken a look at Ryans Pet foods on Mavis? They sell all types of different holistic foods. Check out the different ingredients and find one you feel good about.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gizmosmom_@May 30 2005, 12:12 PM
> *Chelsey have you taken a look at Ryans Pet foods on Mavis?  They sell all types of different holistic foods.  Check out the different ingredients and find one you feel good about.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66851*


[/QUOTE]

That's one store I have not found yet. Can you provide with the address.

By the way were have you been,. Have not seen you on line for a while
You can pm me


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

I was going to ask for suggestions for a good food....but now I don't have too, thanks. This web site makes it easy to raise my Malt babies. My "old" dog is a Bichon with allergies, I feed her an all natural food called Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul. She loves it - she's 13 and has never been fussy about food, but my Malts don't care for it. Taste seems to be pretty important to these little guys. Right now they're eating Royal Cain (dry food) and Science Diet canned - but they don't seem crazy about it, so I try to put alittle cheese or something on it to get them started.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

I just switch Puddles from dry Canidae to Innova (he was not eating his allowed amount). I mixed the two together and he picked out the Innova leaving the Canidae. 

Did I do okay? I was told that Innova is a very good food and healthy for him. Any one here use it?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@May 30 2005, 09:19 PM
> *I just switch Puddles from dry Canidae to Innova (he was not eating his allowed amount).  I mixed the two together and he picked out the Innova leaving the Canidae.
> 
> Did I do okay? I was told that Innova is a very good food and healthy for him. Any one here use it?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67008*


[/QUOTE]
Innova is a great choice!! I'm glad Puddles likes it


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes, Innova is a wonderful choice! Puddles has good taste in dog food!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@May 30 2005, 06:46 PM
> *Yes, Innova is a wonderful choice! Puddles has good taste in dog food!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67026*


[/QUOTE]

K/C's mom,

What do you think about Royal Canin?? Thanks!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani+May 30 2005, 09:51 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K/C's mom,

What do you think about Royal Canin?? Thanks!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67030
[/B][/QUOTE]

Royal Canin is considered a very good food. I don't like the fact that it has Brewer's Rice in it which is a cheap filler. But it certainly has nothing bad in it. I like the fact that it has a small breed formula with small kibble. 

Here is a good thread where lots of foods are discussed. Quincymom indicates that Royal Canin caused her babies to have tear stains..... I used the RC puppy food for both Kallie and Catcher and they loved it. I don't believe they had any tear staining issues with it.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2437&hl=

Another good thread on dog food:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2250&hl=


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+May 30 2005, 07:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Royal Canin is considered a very good food. I don't like the fact that it has Brewer's Rice in it which is a cheap filler. But it certainly has nothing bad in it. I like the fact that it has a small breed formula with small kibble. 

Here is a good thread where lots of foods are discussed. Quincymom indicates that Royal Canin caused her babies to have tear stains..... I used the RC puppy food for both Kallie and Catcher and they loved it. I don't believe they had any tear staining issues with it.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2437&hl=

Another good thread on dog food:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2250&hl=
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67034
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks! You're always so helpful!!! I feed Princess RC Yorkie but she doesn't eat any dog food.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani+May 30 2005, 10:06 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! You're always so helpful!!! I feed Princess RC Yorkie but she doesn't eat any dog food.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67035
[/B][/QUOTE]
Both chester and chelsey love royal cain. I think it is a very healthy for them. I'm just wondering if it is causing the tear stainingfor chelsey. I want to change her food and see if it make any diffence.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+May 30 2005, 08:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Innova is a great choice!! I'm glad Puddles likes it








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67011
[/B][/QUOTE]
I've been feeding it to Lexi since last September. She loves it.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gizmosmom_@May 30 2005, 12:12 PM
> *Chelsey have you taken a look at Ryans Pet foods on Mavis?  They sell all types of different holistic foods.  Check out the different ingredients and find one you feel good about.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=66851*


[/QUOTE]

I called Ryans pet foods they carry Innova . So I guess i will pick that one up on saturday. I really liked newmans as it had mostly organic food in it.
Well I hope chelsey like Innova.


----------



## Conan and Apollo (Apr 25, 2005)

I have always fed Conan Royal Canin (Yorkshire Terrier) and he loves it. A while back I tried to switch him over to the Royal Canin (Maltese) and he didn't like it at all! I think they put something different in the Yorkie one for the picky eaters! =)Since I have Apollo now and he's only 4 mths they are both eating Royal Canin puppy small breed. Although I need to take Conan off the puppy because I've noticed he has gained some weight since eating it and also he breathes alot heavier now. He is getting a ton more exercise now with Apollo here! I think there's really not a whole lot you can do for the tear staining. It really has to do with the parents, grandparents and so forth! 
Tear stains or not they are still beautiful! Handsome!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Conan and Apollo_@Jun 2 2005, 08:00 PM
> *I have always fed Conan Royal Canin (Yorkshire Terrier) and he loves it. A while back I tried to switch him over to the Royal Canin (Maltese) and he didn't like it at all! I think they put something different in the Yorkie one for the picky eaters! =)Since I have Apollo now and he's only 4 mths they are both eating Royal Canin puppy small breed. Although I need to take Conan off the puppy because I've noticed he has gained some weight since eating it and also he breathes alot heavier now. He is getting a ton more exercise now with Apollo here! I think there's really not a whole lot you can do for the tear staining. It really has to do with the parents, grandparents and so forth!
> Tear stains or not they are still beautiful! Handsome!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68440*


[/QUOTE]

There's RC maltese?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Conan and Apollo_@Jun 2 2005, 10:00 PM
> *I have always fed Conan Royal Canin (Yorkshire Terrier) and he loves it. A while back I tried to switch him over to the Royal Canin (Maltese) and he didn't like it at all! I think they put something different in the Yorkie one for the picky eaters! =)Since I have Apollo now and he's only 4 mths they are both eating Royal Canin puppy small breed. Although I need to take Conan off the puppy because I've noticed he has gained some weight since eating it and also he breathes alot heavier now. He is getting a ton more exercise now with Apollo here! I think there's really not a whole lot you can do for the tear staining. It really has to do with the parents, grandparents and so forth!
> Tear stains or not they are still beautiful! Handsome!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68440*


[/QUOTE]

they have a rc maltese?

i feed rc yorkie


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I've never seen the one for maltese . I have seen yorkie that chester will only eat and poodel , puppies. I wish we had more options here.


----------



## Conan and Apollo (Apr 25, 2005)

It was RC Mini.. Not Maltese!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Conan and Apollo_@Jun 2 2005, 11:24 PM
> *It was RC Mini.. Not Maltese!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68452*


[/QUOTE]

Oh I see we have that one too. They both like it and they both have beat pulp.








They ingrediants seem to be the same to me. Only the size of the kibble is different


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey+Jun 2 2005, 08:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They ingrediants seem to be the same to me. Only the size of the kibble is different
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68453
[/B][/QUOTE]

Really?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani+Jun 2 2005, 11:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Really?








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68461
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep Ihave both bags at home. Same stuff in it. I would like to try something with less corn in it as well


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Solid Gold brand has (I think it's new) a dry food for "Wee" dogs. It's called "Just a Wee Bit". It does have blueberries in it, but it's not purple, so I don't see how it could make red tearstain. They are a holistic pet nutruition company. I pick up a sample to try on Frosty and he likes it. That is amazing! Here's what in it.

Analysis:
Crude Protein, Min 28%
Crude Fat, Min 18%
Crude Fiber, Max 4%
Moisture, Max 10% 

Ingredients 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bison | Salmon Meal | Millet | Brown Rice | Cracked Pearled Barley | Rice Bran | Canola Oil | Flaxseed Oil | Garlic | Amaranth | Blueberries | Yucca Schidigera Extract | Dried Chicory Root | Taurine | Carotene | Choline Chloride | Vitamin E Supplement | Iron Proteinate | Zinc Proteinate | Copper Proteinate | Manganese Proteinate | Potassium Iodide | Thiamine Mononitrate | Ascorbic Acid | Vitamin A Supplement | Biotin | Calcium Panthothenate | Selenomethionine | Pyridoxine Hydrochloride | Vitamin B12 Supplement | Riboflavin | Vitamin D Supplement | Folic Acid | 

Out of 6 brands samples of dry holistic/natural premium kibbles, all laid in a row in front of him, Frosty would only eat the Wee Bit and Dick Van Patten's "Natural Balance, Venison & Brown Rice". I experimented with putting them in differnet order, etc., and consistently he picked those two. Since all our furkids have different tastes (likes and dislikes) just because he likes them doesn't mean yours will. Go to a good pet store that carries a good variety of premium natural foods and get a load of sample bags and experiment if you are having a hard time finding one your dog likes. Unfortunately we can't do the sample thing with canned. I have just as hard a time finding one of those he'll eat. I got a can of one of Merrick's flavors and he seems to like it so far. Wish they came in small cans!
Dee


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

the 'just a wee bit stuff'.... lucy looved it, but it made her smell funny


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Jun 3 2005, 02:23 PM
> *the 'just a wee bit stuff'.... lucy looved it, but it made her smell funny
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68695*


[/QUOTE]

What do you mean "funny"? like poo?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lani+Jun 3 2005, 06:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean "funny"? like poo?








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68701
[/B][/QUOTE]

hahahahh









actually... a little bit... lol. she just smelled gross.. like dog + poo + sweat


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Jun 3 2005, 07:50 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

hahahahh









actually... a little bit... lol. she just smelled gross.. like dog + poo + sweat








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=68765
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ewwwww


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

We got the sample Innova and tried it on both puppies. They loved it.














The kibble is a little bigger for them to chew. At least they did not push it aside. They were trying ther best to get at it. 
So I picked up the bag this weekend. I have mixed it in with the royal cainn to get them off it slowly. Chester has a very sensitive tummy. I say it will take about a month and they will be both on Innova only. Thank you Gizmosmom for recomending the store . That was the only store I found that carried it. I have never even noticed that store and the vet is near to it. Not to mention the hair product store I got to as well. The puppies thank you Kallie/Catcher's Mom, littlepeanut, and others for helping me select good healthy yummy food .


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Jun 5 2005, 11:54 AM
> *Chelsey, which Innova food did you buy?  I just bought the Innova Evo.  I bought it once before and just fed it to Casper only as it has a high fat content, this time I am going to try it on both, and just feed Digby a little less.
> 
> The reason I picked the EVO is that it does not contain any grain at all, so the protein energy source is from meats rather than grains.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

We got the Innova adult food . It is in a green bag. It was the one listed at the begining the tread.









I'm kind of confussed I thought Evo was an other dog food product. At the store we went to . They had Innova and Evo seporate.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Jun 5 2005, 12:54 PM
> *http://www.naturapet.com/display.php?d=pro...3D%271246%27%5D
> 
> EVO is made by Innova.  Did they have a raw food freezer section in the store?  Dont know maybe they keep different foods in different categories?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=69249*


[/QUOTE]

Is it OK to feed this as the only source of food? The protein is 42% which is about twice the percentage of most foods... And is it OK to have no grains at all.... I would think they would need the quick energy available from carbs.... I'm wondering if this food is meant perhaps to be a supplement ?????


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@May 29 2005, 01:11 PM
> *I wouldn't think that your food would have enough beets or blueberries to make a difference but if you're uncomfortable with it you may want to try Newman's Own Organics. I like it because it uses organic ingredients and hormone and anti-biotic free chicken. K & C are berserk over it. I use it for treats and they jump for joy when I bring it out. Both K & C have firm stools every single day.
> 
> It is rather pricey at $8.99 (& more at some stores) for a 5-pound bag. Newman's Own Organics Web Site
> ...


[/QUOTE]


We found it , We found it.
















We finally found the Newman's Own Organics Adult Food - Chicken & Rice:
in a pet value in Oakville and Third line/Dundas for any Canadians that lives in Mississauga, ont
We bought a small sample and gave a little to Chester . He gobbled it up and Chelsey liked it too , not as much as Chester but she still liked it.

We have been feeding them Innova for the last two months mixed with the remaining Royal cain food.
Then for the lasts three week we have been giving them straight Innova. Since then Chelsey tear stains have improved ... they are not as bad. Only now her poops are soft and mushy.. yuk. She had one bad day last week and she was sick. Not sure if she was not use to it yet. Chester has been fine. It's kind of strange as Chester is the one with the sensitive tummy. Now I'm not sure if it was the food or the treatment for revolution we put on them the same week. Chelsey has been fine so far but the poops are gross. Now that I have found the Newman's Own Organics Adult Food - Chicken & Rice: I'm thinking of getting it today as the Innovna is nearly done.

Kallie/Catcher's Mom... I know this is a gross question, but how are your puppy's Poops on this food.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Hi Chelsey, at least you can find it in Ontario. I tried the site and looked for locations but it seems they only sell it in Ont. and I think it was Man. or Sask. We don't has that store out in British Columbia. I do wish though that I could find a food that both Tag and Angel liked, that was good for them and I didn't have to add stuff to get them to eat it. I am going to try Pet Smart but I don't think I have seen it there either


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Jul 10 2005, 12:22 PM
> *Kallie/Catcher's Mom... I know this is a gross question, but how are your puppy's Poops on this food.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80084*


[/QUOTE]
Not a gross question at all... heck, my guys go on potty pads in the house so poop consistency is real important to me!! Their stools are totally firm all the time.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Jul 10 2005, 02:22 PM
> *Angelsmom, you will not find any of the premium quality dog foods at places such as Petsmart or Petcetera.  If there are smaller pet boutique stores in your area you are better off trying there for the premium brands, or try a health food store as well
> 
> Good luck
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80122*


[/QUOTE]

So true.... Around here Newman's Own is only sold in our human health food grocery store, Earth Fare.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I was buying a brand in a health food store here for a while but they didn't keep it in regularly and the last bag I got just didn't look right so I took it back. They gave me another bag but I didn't like the smell of it at all. It had a musty smell to it but I thought that it might just be me, so I offered 1 little piece to Angel who just looked at me like I was nuts and walked away. I guess that seeing how the little fussy one will eat the brand I have now I will just keep looking for something that is good for her that she will eat. Either that or go back to cooking it for them myself again. I do wish she was a little like Tag who will eat just about anything. I never had this much trouble with my skin kids lol


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Angelsmom_@Jul 10 2005, 07:44 PM
> *I was buying a brand in a health food store here for a while but they didn't keep it in regularly and the last bag I got just didn't look right so I took it back. They gave me another bag but I didn't like the smell of it at all. It had a musty smell to it but I thought that it might just be me, so I offered 1 little piece to Angel who just looked at me like I was nuts and walked away. I guess that seeing how the little fussy one will eat the brand I have now I will just keep looking for something that is good for her that she will eat. Either that or go back to cooking it for them myself again. I do wish she was a little like Tag who will eat just about anything. I never had this much trouble with my skin kids lol
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80194*


[/QUOTE]

Hi , 

Petsmart does not carry this food ... I went to three of them. I'm not sure if this store has a chain or not. Ryans Pet foods They at least carry the Innova food and some other really good ones. You can get royal Chain in Petsmart both chester and chelsey love it. I have taken them off it cause I wanted to try somthing with out the corn or beats.
I can honestly say it is a really good food. Chester is really picky so, if he eats it I'm sure you puppy will love it too. 

By the way your puppies are beautiful.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jul 10 2005, 04:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a gross question at all... heck, my guys go on potty pads in the house so poop consistency is real important to me!! Their stools are totally firm all the time.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80141
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you. I will definetly give it a try.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Chilliwack


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I'm getting to the point were I don't trust any of the dog food companies







Every time I think I am getting something good for them it turns out that the company either has a cruel way testing their food or that what they use to make the food isn't fit for a human (not that I am eating it lol but I don't want my little ones eating food that the animal that they are using had cancer or something) When I tried to make my own the vet told me that they probably wern't getting all the stuff that they needed and to add it all would cost me a fortune (does the vet get extra from selling food there? I thing so) I agree that to go to Vancouver would be a horrible trip and I don't think I could handle it all the time (I don't like driving there at all) so I will try the places in Abbotsford. There is a feed store in town here I wonder if I should try them first but usually they have odd stuff that I have never heard of.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Thanks







they are on natures balance now I get it at a pet shop. They will eat it if I add to it but not by itself. I am going to try the feed stores here tomorrow and see what they have. Do you live somewhere around Abbotsford?


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Thanks







they are on natures balance now I get it at a pet shop. They will eat it if I add to it but not by itself. I am going to try the feed stores here tomorrow and see what they have. Do you live somewhere around Abbotsford?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Angelsmom_@Jul 11 2005, 12:44 AM
> *I'm getting to the point were I don't trust any of the dog food companies
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

If you want one fit for a human to eat you should get one that is classified as containing "human grade" ingredients. The place you buy it will know which ones fit that description.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

MomtwoMaltmuffins I have found a place in Chilliwack that sells Chicken Soup for the Dog Lovers Soul.







Its Lickman Greens. Its right on the corner of Lickman Rd and Luckakuck. I am going to go out there today and try some. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

They are a nursery and also sell local fruit and veg and feed store all in one. I knew that they were there but I thought they only sold plants and hay for horses. Now I know different. I got some Chicken soup stuff and tried a bit of it tonight and they didn't pic it out so at least that is some progress


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Angelsmom_@Jul 11 2005, 10:17 PM
> *They are a nursery and also sell local fruit and veg and feed store all in one. I knew that they were there but I thought they only sold plants and hay for horses. Now I know different. I got some Chicken soup stuff and tried a bit of it tonight and they didn't pic it out so at least that is some progress
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I'm glad you were able to find good food for your puppies


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

So am I now hopfully they will eat it. They seemed to like the bit that they got tonight now I will see what happens tomorrow. Gee I would have never let my kids get away with not eating what they were given, no wonder they think I sort of spoil the fur babies lol


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Well the puppies have been on newmans for a week now. No more mushy poops.. thank goodness. 

They both like it alot , and we are happy we found it. 
Thanks Kallie/Catcher's Mom.

Chelsey's eye have impoved as well. Of cousre she still has some staining... but not bad like before when she was on royal chain.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Jul 18 2005, 03:51 PM
> *Well the puppies have been on newmans for a week now.  No more mushy poops.. thank goodness.
> 
> They both like it alot , and we are happy we found it.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I'm so glad that Newman's is "agreeing" with them!!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jul 18 2005, 05:38 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so glad that Newman's is "agreeing" with them!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=82530
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes they both love it. Chelsey always does the jumping thing when it is dinner time. 
Chester never cared to much... he would just walk in to his crate to be served dinner... but last night I went to get thier dinner out and he was doing the Chelsey jump dance too. That is a major improvement. He has been eating very well since we changed his food over. Thanks again


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

That's GREAT Chelsey!!!! I'm so glad you and the fuzz butts







are happy with their new food


----------

